

Omni Group: 30-day guarantee on Omni’s App Store apps - grinich
http://www.omnigroup.com/blog/30_day_guarantee/

======
sandofsky
I suspect this has to do with their prices. At $50, OmniGraffle was one of the
most expensive iPad apps I spotted in the app store. I think iWork apps being
$10 each acts as an anchor. At $50, I have to ask myself whether I'll really
use it.

Unfortunately, these offers leave me with a net-negative feeling. Money back
guarantees remind me of mail-in rebates, which work through the power of
procrastination. At least mail-in rebates don't make you explain _why_ you
want your money.

------
smokey_the_bear
Apple has easy refunds for at least 30 days on all apps you buy, the developer
has no involvement in it at all. It just shows up as a negative sale on their
daily reports.

Also, although Apple has said that they'll reserve the right to take their 30%
cut from the developer, I haven't heard of them actually doing it. They
certainly don't do it to us.

